#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Tech companies that took over our lives in last years

## Adiza

Hey there,
Nowadays, we are using products of tech companies. Our day-to-day lives are embedded with these companies, which are getting high profits in the tech world.
Here are the 10 most important tech companies.
AMAZON
APPLE
FACEBOOK
ALPHABET
MICROSOFT
TWITTER
SNAP INC.
ALIBABA
NETFLIX
PAYPAL

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hey there,
> Nowadays, we are using products of tech companies. Our day-to-day lives are embedded with these companies, which are getting high profits in the tech world.
> Here are the 10 most important tech companies.
> AMAZON
> APPLE
> FACEBOOK
> ALPHABET
> MICROSOFT
> TWITTER
> ...


Hi Here,

I still don't know about the tech companies and how we related with it .
Much needed thing you are sharing.

So thank you !

----------

